# Ballyhoo Trolling Plastic for pelagics



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

I've never used them but I think BCF sells them. Tackle warehouse at Coorparoo may also.

I'd be inclined to try and get a hook near the tail though in our waters with the possibility of Spaniards and other toothy critters. The other thing you could try is a stickbait designed for GT's. It would skip across the surface not dissimilar to a fleeing/feeding baitfish at kayak speeds. The Nomad boys use them for wahoo and marlin. Need to be rigged with single assist hooks though.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Zman do some ballyhoo rigs (plastic gar) and also a 16" ribbon fish which looks interesting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Ah they are different to the ones i was thinking of. Squidgey used to make one too. It had a loop out the nose for attaching the hook circle hook style.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXTF2qoAABpXgAAQQIVAoFKAP//foDAArKGqeImjT0JNqeUZMnqekMZMTTCaYmAmmAanog0pp6htBqaMjT1GAhX7RgPip79V7NuVLbzceD2PRONE2WeZ9aQ1k2ydropdoCNzUeJl9IBcPKPpzZEo1iCFKbMFClIXo30h56FOJ+lbOjRLjcbtWUFcXFbJzj2j3GolrFxylDI4sJP1w1HUBkq2jiFdP2DkJENjux8bv1aMyKC1UF4GEYYzF4IGIkNqj+LuSKcKEg6Yu1VA


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

indiedog said:


> RedPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> > the mass of small blacks have headed south
> ...


Yup. they follow the warm water south as it heads down on the EAC


----------

